# Wet look Wax?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have recently converted from sealants to waxes and looks like I won't be going back. So far, I have used some Dodo Juice waxes, Optimum Car Wax, Collinites and Bilt Hamber waxes. I think I like Bilt Hamber Finis Wax the best so far, as far as looks are concerned. I am told that its even more durable than the mighty Collinites, which is perceived to be the most durable.

Anyway, I need to try other waxes that can match BH Finis Wax on durability and price but fare better on looks. On its own, it does not give the Wet look. I was thinking of using Wetglaze under the wax but then BH advise that the wax should be used on bare paint.

The key is looks, price, durability; in that order. All recommendations will be genuinely reviewed further.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Check out bouncers vanilla ice (and the range) and Auto finesse illusion.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

DefWax Show Edition is very good!
Bouncers Vanilla Ice. 
Race glaze black label was good on black!!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

what other wet look waxes are out there which are good and last well?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Vics Red, SV Best of Show, RG Black Label are all nice wet looking waxes IMO.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Naviwax Ultimate also !


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Swissvax Onyx is a nice wet looking wax. It really adds something.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

was just reading on another thread 845 insulator wax is good too + i have actually got some lol


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

845 i found gave me a really sharp but artificial kind of shine. Supernatural Hybrid gave a very warm wet look which does last for quite some time.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

was also thinking about cg butter wet wax or auto magic strawberry wet wax ,anyone used these ?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Angel wax ....


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Race glaze 55 without doubt. Outlasted the best of show I had and the wettest looking wax Iv used









A lot of the work is in the prep as you'll find with any detail you do.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

looks good , i noticed at waxstock that my car although well polished and clean still lacked that some thing special and i think a wet wax looking wax is what i am looking for


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Butter Wet Wax is good. Leaves a deep wetness, if that makes sense :lol: but it doesn't last well. It's easy enough to reapply though.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@BoostJunky86-i own a Blacklabel insane-sheeting and beads2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fuzion estate wax


awesome


so wet but alas not the longest lasting but

so easy to use

trust me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Are any of these as durable as Bilt Hamber Finis Wax?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@Flakey
this one stays forever 
Naviwax Ultimate


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice - cracking bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I would take a look at the obsidian wax from artdeshine,like yaself i was using sealents and got some of this,spreads like butter and leaves a real deeeeeeep wet finish!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Flakey,
If you were talking about WetGlaze 2.0, why don't you put it on top of Finis Wax?
WG2.0 does work under AND top of LSP.

And little tip:
Use WetGlaze on windows also. You wont believe, how durable it is on glass...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

LuckyStrike said:


> Flakey,
> If you were talking about WetGlaze 2.0, why don't you put it on top of Finis Wax?
> WG2.0 does work under AND top of LSP.
> 
> ...


Won't that affect the LSP and its ability to protect the paint? Am not sure but that is definitely some food for thought there as I always thought glazes should go under the LSP. Then I might as well use something like C2V3 on top of the wax. This is getting confusing.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Won't that affect the LSP and its ability to protect the paint? Am not sure but that is definitely some food for thought there as I always thought glazes should go under the LSP. Then I might as well use something like C2V3 on top of the wax. This is getting confusing.


Yes, glazes affects LSP's durability, because normally glazes should go under LSP, but Detail Shoppe's WetGlaze 2.0 is exception. You can put it under or top of LSP or under AND top of LSP. If you apply WG 2.0 top of the wax, it affects only at positively.

You are right with your thoughts, you can't put sealant on top of the wax. :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

moonstone mo said:


> I would take a look at the obsidian wax from artdeshine,like yaself i was using sealents and got some of this,spreads like butter and leaves a real deeeeeeep wet finish!


Is that the small pot that was in the sample packs matey?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

G3 Supergloss Paste Wax


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Is that the small pot that was in the sample packs matey?


Hi Tom im guessing so,as ADS only have one wax, I went and got the big tub:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If you want to use WG2, then it's excellent at providing a wet look whether
applied over or under any LSP. Two coats of it on its own will work too.
Although it is called a glaze, it's more of a hybrid coating, very much like
CG BlackLight (another very good product of similar ilk).

The key is very thin coats. With any of the "mayonnaise" style potions, if
you apply it too thickly, what happens is that it forms a skin under which the
raw product will not dry for days! When you come to buff-off, you remove
both the skin and most of the raw product.

If you _don't_ already have WG2, then I'd almost certainly go for the ADS
Obsidian Wax. Again, very, very thin coats rule the day with this wax. Two
coats will survive the winter and give insane beading, along with a deep and
very wet look.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

what your looking for doesn't exist, if you want the looks of a true wax you have to loose some durability, if you want the durability of hybrids such as BH and Colli you loose the proper wet look you get from a true wax.You will have to compromise :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> If you want to use WG2, then it's excellent at providing a wet look whether
> applied over or under any LSP. Two coats of it on its own will work too.
> Although it is called a glaze, it's more of a hybrid coating, very much like
> CG BlackLight (another very good product of similar ilk).
> ...


WG and Blacklight are nothing alike blacklight is a glaze(aio) which contains abrasives and cleaners as stated by chemical guys themself. WG is a gloss enhancer (a true glaze) which contains no cleaners or abrasives and should really only be used on top of a lsp for such times as shows etc as the durability is a week at best


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Is that the small pot that was in the sample packs matey?


they do a 50ml pot as well as the full size drop Matt (stangalang) a pm he will let you know more about it :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> WG and Blacklight are nothing alike blacklight is a glaze(aio) which contains abrasives and cleaners as stated by chemical guys themself. WG is a gloss enhancer (a true glaze) which contains no cleaners or abrasives and should really only be used on top of a lsp for such times as shows etc as the durability is a week at best


Actually, there are absolutely no abrasives in CG BlackLight - we've had this 
convo before. You can totally ignore the CG web site hype - it is inaccurate.

Here's the Chemical Guys thread which confirms it

The WG2, by their own recommendation can be used either before or after 
the LSP. In fact it makes a very good LSP in its own right. Sadly, it's no 
longer available in the UK.

I would suggest that before you rubbish someone else's helpful post, you
do some proper research...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

WG seems to be sold out worldwide. Always wanted to try it. Good to know that CG Blacklight is equally good. What about a Poorboys Blackhole or Prima Amigo?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Most glazes do contain some very little abrassives, this helps them fill once the abrassives have broken down... 

Blackhole is a great glaze. topped with natty's, it looks great.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Straight from the keyboard of the UK distributor...


david g said:


> Blacklight is neither a glaze, sealant or a wax, as originally mentioned
> when launched. It is a new type of LSP introduced to the market.
> Blacklight was originally developed for Chemical Guys Thailand, where
> its main field was as an LSP for several car manufacturers. Several
> ...





david g said:


> Another thing i would like to add is that Blacklight *contains no abrasives*
> in it at all.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

all I read here is that they have no clue tehmselves what it is. seems that way with a lot of their own products.

and think about it, why do glazes give better results applied by machine then by hand? becauase the arassives need to break down...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Could try the soft99 authentic in the group buy section - leaves a pretty decent wet look


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Could try the soft99 authentic in the group buy section - leaves a pretty decent wet look


I've been looking at this what's the durability like


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> all I read here is that they have no clue tehmselves what it is. seems that way with a lot of their own products.


What an appalling post! To call someone a liar, even if in a coded way, is just 
beyond the pale :doublesho Whatever happened to the Season of Goodwill?

In 5 years of being on DW I have only ever encountered the allegation of 
abrasives being in one so-called "glaze" product - CG Blacklight. This when it 
*isn't* a glaze! I was going to challenge you to name 3 "glazes" that have 
abrasives in them, in the perfect knowledge that you cannot, but, if that is 
the level you stoop to, then shame upon you and I have no wish for a reply!

I don't think that there is any reason to question David's integrity and believe
that you owe him a public apology for that remark.


Blackmondie said:


> and think about it, why do glazes give better results applied by machine then by hand? becauase the arassives need to break down...


That, again, is pure conjecture with very little basis in real world experience.
The use of the machine in itself has a greater possibility of having an impact,
than alleging that the effect comes from abrasives.

I find the following to be a _much_ more accurate description of glazes...


> Glazes are a seemingly misunderstood category of polishing products, perhaps
> because of confusion caused by the naming of certain products. In the true
> sense of the word, a glaze is a pure polish that does not contain any abrasives
> or cleaning agents.
> ...


That is a far more reasoned manner in which to describe glazes :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> What an appalling post! To call someone a liar, even if in a coded way, is just
> beyond the pale :doublesho Whatever happened to the Season of Goodwill?
> 
> In 5 years of being on DW I have only ever encountered the allegation of
> ...


Easy there fella, I think you're probably taking his post to the Nth degree, which he didn't intend. I will say however, that CG like to make a LOT of claims. Their products are very good, but diablo wheel gel was not even REMOTELY powerful as a rim cleaner. You could mix that stuff in your morning coffee it was so mild. If you want an idea of the claims made, watch the video on their youtube channel that talks about choosing a wax/sealant. Every product does practically the same things, but different things, the whole way through. I have a few CG products and some were good, others, not so much.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheep said:


> *Easy there fella, I think you're probably taking his post to the Nth degree, which he didn't intend*. I will say however, that CG like to make a LOT of claims. Their products are very good, but diablo wheel gel was not even REMOTELY powerful as a rim cleaner. You could mix that stuff in your morning coffee it was so mild. If you want an idea of the claims made, watch the video on their youtube channel that talks about choosing a wax/sealant. Every product does practically the same things, but different things, the whole way through. I have a few CG products and some were good, others, not so much.


I agree, Lowiepete has taken it too far.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> What an appalling post! To call someone a liar, even if in a coded way, is just
> beyond the pale :doublesho Whatever happened to the Season of Goodwill?


Where on earth did I call you a liar? I think you are getting to worked up on this. This is a discussion, where people will disagree, *not a fight*.



Lowiepete said:


> I don't think that there is any reason to question David's integrity and believe
> that you owe him a public apology for that remark.


I haven't said anything wrong in my point of view. Just look at the UK - USA - EU website. their own products are in different categories... what makes me think they don't know to... and as others have said, all their products claim to do the same, but are a complete new think on the market :tumbleweed:.
But incase David was offended, my appologies for that sir.



Lowiepete said:


> That, again, is pure conjecture with very little basis in real world experience.
> The use of the machine in itself has a greater possibility of having an impact,
> than alleging that the effect comes from abrasives.


*No offense* but how can you talk about the difference between hand application and machine, when you have said it yourself that you've never machine polished?
Applying a glaze happens with a finishing / finessing pad that has no cut at all.
After having talked to manufacterers they say (some) glazes have very small abrassives, but are almost not worth mentioning because whenever people here abrassives, their expectation are way to high. They just need it to fill better.
Ask lots of people around here what's the best way to apply a glaze and you will get answers that you need a machine to really make a difference...



Lowiepete said:


> I would suggest that before you rubbish someone else's helpful post, you
> do some proper research...


And before pointing a finger at me, I think you need to look how to talk to people on here, like the way you talked to cheekymonkey... That was unacceptable to me... 
please, and I don't mean this in a bad way, but if you can't take some counter reactions in a discussion, please stay out off them and stick to your ONR threads...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jonnybbad said:


> I've been looking at this what's the durability like


HAvent used it long enough to find out yet sorry cant help on that one but guessing a couple of months


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And on another note can we please all calm down and use the favorite old saying "its only wax! "


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> Where on earth did I call you a liar? I think you are getting to worked up on this.


Let me make one thing clear - it _wasn't_ me I was offended for! It was a
reaction toward your remarks about David, who is presently absent from this
thread. The aspersions you cast were dreadful.

As for what appears on the CG web site, I totally agree that it's a confusing
mess, which also includes an incorrect review of Blacklight. That's what
started this whole debate about non-existent abrasives when the product
first reached the UK. However, it did not justify your accusations, particularly 
because David had taken the time to write a detailed reply to my questions, 
which I had already pointed toward in this thread. So, I stand by my words, 
though I do appreciate your apology to him.

Just because I cannot use a machine myself does not mean that I don't take
any interest, or that I have not been around others with a machine. On the
contrary, I take the closest interest. Again, it's pure supposition on your part.

I have used both Blacklight and WG.2, and the closeness of comparison twixt
the two products is remarkable. Both are extremely good, oh, and neither
contains any abrasives. I'm also happy to stand by my recommendation that 
people buy CG Blacklight, if they're looking for a product to replace WG.2.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm an outsider here but we really need to calm down and take a deep breath.
there's no need for this, i'm sure no one meant that anyone is a liar or even suggested it, we're talking about cleaning cars, getting a wet shine, whatever, there's enough crap in the world let's just all discuss this and any topic with calm, thank you.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

getting back to the original topic, all these waxes mentioed are good waxes some even excellent, it's up to you to decide which one you like best, again there are'nt any bad waxes out there in my opinion just some better than others, be it looks, durability, etc. i've tried so many it's rediculous. i can't say i have a favorite, but if asked probably pinnacle souverign 2 coats or three coats of vic's concours.jmho.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread has gone way off topic, lets keep things on track and in focus.

OP have you tried the show wax from Obsession Wax, it offers great depth and wetness in one application plus they smell awesome, plus removal is easy as well.
Have a look on their website plus you can custom pick your own colour and scent to make it more exclusive too yourself.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

To echo Bill's post, keep this polite and topic please.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> This thread has gone way off topic, lets keep things on track and in focus.
> 
> OP have you tried the show wax from Obsession Wax, it offers great depth and wetness in one application plus they smell awesome, plus removal is easy as well.
> Have a look on their website plus you can custom pick your own colour and scent to make it more exclusive too yourself.


I've got a mitt full of the obsession waxes upstairs and they really are bang on.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Gentlemen - please hold your horses. We are merely discussing wet looking waxes, let's not take the fun out of it.

I have some Menzerna Color Lock on the way and will test and post the reviews here. I have very high expectations from the product.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> ...Anyway, I need to try other waxes that can match BH Finis Wax on durability and price but fare better on looks. On its own, it does not give the Wet look. I was thinking of using Wetglaze under the wax but then BH advise that the wax should be used on bare paint.....


Whilst there is no doubt the Finis does like clean paint for maximum durability it will sit nicely on other products like SRP or GPS.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Actually, there are absolutely no abrasives in CG BlackLight - we've had this
> convo before. You can totally ignore the CG web site hype - it is inaccurate.
> 
> Here's the Chemical Guys thread which confirms it
> ...


blacklight contains abrasives and that comes from the manufacturer and not just a distributor. the official right up by chem guys has just been up dated to include a table on how to use it as a AIO.
To back up what the manufacturer wrote i emailed them and they confirmed blacklight contains abrasive, also i have used blacklight on a single coat red celica and there was paint on the applicator after application. Below is the official right up of the product by the manufacturer and not from a retailer. 
I would suggest if you are going to have a go at someone it is you that needs to do proper resurch and i suggest you start with those that know the product make up best, the manufacturer.
http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_GAP_619_Black_Light_Hybrid_Radiant_p/gap_619_16.htm
I have been using WG long before it came over to the uk, and have spoken many times to Dave the owner of WG, and know the product inside out. It is not a lsp it is a gloss enhancer which can be applied on top of an lsp as a gloss enhancer for such times as shows etc. 
The reason it can be used on top of an lsp is down to the fact it contains no abrasives or cleaners. the durability of WG is about a week and thats all. ITs a pity it is no longer available especially as Dave was close to releasing an lsp and from the sample i had was looking very good:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Let me make one thing clear - it _wasn't_ me I was offended for! It was a
> reaction toward your remarks about David, who is presently absent from this
> thread. The aspersions you cast were dreadful.
> 
> ...


WG and blacklight are not alike WG will darken the paint with 2/3 coats blacklight wont.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> WG seems to be sold out worldwide. Always wanted to try it. Good to know that CG Blacklight is equally good. What about a Poorboys Blackhole or Prima Amigo?


Out of those you mentioned Amigo is by far the best


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> Out of those you mentioned Amigo is by far the best


+1

Didn't really like the other 3.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> In 5 years of being on DW I have only ever encountered the allegation of abrasives being in one so-called "glaze" product - CG Blacklight. This when it *isn't* a glaze! I was going to challenge you to name 3 "glazes" that have abrasives in them, in the perfect knowledge that you cannot, but, if that is the level you stoop to, then shame upon you and I have no wish for a reply!


For interests sake - Prima Amigo, Poorboy's Black Hole, and Chemical Guys EZ Creme are 3 for starters. 

As for Chemical Guys, they changed their description of that Blacklight every week there for a while! :lol:

Hard to take Chemical Guys seriously, they do really seem to take the ****...


----------

